# Dallas prosecutor fired after accusing lost Uber driver of kidnapping her in rant after night at bar



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

*Dallas prosecutor fired after accusing lost Uber driver of kidnapping her in rant after night at bar*

A Dallas County assistant district attorney has been fired after an Uber driver alleged that she hit him, insulted him and accused him of kidnapping her while he gave her a ride late Friday night.

Shaun Platt, 26, said as he was taking Jody Warner home, she slapped his shoulder and repeatedly berated him.

Warner, 32, has worked in the district attorney's office for six years and is a prosecutor in the crimes against children unit, a spokeswoman said.

District Attorney Faith Johnson announced Monday afternoon that she had terminated Warner.

"Although criminal charges have not been filed, her behavior is contrary to this office's core principle of integrity, and it will not be tolerated," Johnson said in a written statement. "As public servants, we represent the people of Dallas County and are examples of justice, professionalism, and ethical behavior both inside and outside of the courtroom."

The district attorney's office is investigating the incident, part of which was audio recorded.

Uber also said Saturday that it was looking into the incident.

Warner could not be reached for comment over the weekend, but a former Dallas County prosecutor came to her defense online, urging the public not to rush to judgment.

"There's two sides to every event," criminal defense attorney Pete Schulte said on Twitter. "Jody is an honorable prosecutor and the Dallas Co DAs office is lucky to have her."
In Platt's recording, a woman can be heard calling him names, including "an idiot," "a legitimate ******" and "stupid."

Platt said he picked up Warner at Capitol Pub in Old East Dallas and she appeared intoxicated. She yelled at friends out the window when she got in his car. Platt said he tried to initiate small talk with her, asking if she was excited for the holidays. He noticed she was getting increasingly upset, he said.

Platt said it escalated after Warner told him to change directions from the route his GPS directed him to go and he got lost.

"I said, 'Should I make a left up here?' and she refused to answer me," Platt said. "She said, 'You can follow the [expletive] GPS' and she became increasingly angry, even though I was just trying to get her home."

He said she continued calling him names and belittling him. She slapped his shoulder with her fingers and part of her palm, but it "didn't hurt that bad," he said.

"I said, 'Nope that's it,' and I pulled over on the side of the road. I wanted the cops to show up so they could do something about it," Platt said. "But I didn't call the cops. I gave her a chance and she kept saying she was a DA and I didn't want to get her in trouble."
He ended the ride on the Uber app and asked her to get out, he said.

Platt says she was threatening him that he was "never going to work again" and that she "knows people." Platt said she told him, "Who are they going to believe? I'm a district attorney."

After about five minutes, he called 911 and started recording.

"Oh, my God, you're going to regret this so much," the passenger says in the audio recording. "Just take me home, dude. ... Either drop me off at my house, or we'll wait for the cops because I'm not wrong."

"You're a [expletive] idiot," the passenger says. "We'll wait for the cops then if that's what you think is appropriate."

The woman continues to call Platt names.

"Oh my God, you're an idiot. You are a legitimate ******," the passenger says. "I want to go home so badly but you're so stupid I want the cops to come so that they can [expletive] you up, that's what I want."

He continues to ask her to get out of his vehicle.

"Dude, everything's being reported," the passenger says. "I'm an assistant district attorney so shut the [expletive] up."

She accuses him of kidnapping her.

"I think this might be kidnapping right now, actually," she says.

"It's not kidnapping, ma'am. You're free to leave," he says.

"No, it is because there was an Uber that had a destination and you have not taken me to that destination. You're holding me here, so please take me to that destination," she says.

"Ma'am, will you please leave my vehicle," Platt says.

"Under the law, it's recklessly keeping me from where I was going, and you have done that," she says. "You're kidnapping me. You're committing a third- to first-degree felony, so do you want to take me home?"

He asks her to leave the car again.

"We can hang out. I'm not scared," she says.

After police arrived, Platt said he was "totally afraid" and thought he would be arrested. Warner was "let off the hook," he said.

"She said 'I'm the DA' and she said [to the cop] 'Can I speak with you?' and he pulled her aside away from me," Platt said. "Then the cop said 'You good?' and I said 'I guess so.' I should've said, 'No, I'm not good.' It was intimidating. I was intimidated."

The cop and Warner left in the police car, Platt said.

Dallas police did not return calls seeking comment.

Platt drove two more passengers, but ended his shift early because of the "negative vibes," he said. He decided to post about the incident on Facebook.

"I didn't post this maliciously. I mean no harm to her," Platt said. "I just want an apology. I was just telling Facebook friends and when I get home I have thousands of views. It was crazy."

Platt had said he did not want Warner to lose her job.

"My only hope is that she learns from this and she apologizes," he said. "Some of the things she said off the record were belittling me for being a driver. She says I'm stupid and all these things, and it was way worse."

Platt says he was afraid of her following through with her threats to tell others that he was the one berating her.

"She can't treat people like that just because I'm not a doctor or a lawyer or someone she hangs around," Platt says. "I was very polite and sweet. If it wasn't me, it would be the next person that she Ubers with."

He reported the incident to Uber. The company assured him that his app wouldn't match up with her again, he said.

"One of the main reasons I forgive her is I know she was intoxicated, that's another reason - that's no excuse to treat someone like that just because you're intoxicated," Platt said. "I'm sure she's a good person when she's sober."

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/dal...es-lost-uber-driver-kidnapping-rant-night-bar


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Drinking and ubering can ruin your career.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Drinking and ubering can ruin your career.


So can drinking and showing your ass -- even if you're not in an Uber.

What is it about very bright, talented, highly-regarded people -- this lady, the doctor here in Miami -- that makes them think they own the world when they are drunk? Is it kind of a social/economic Natural Selection at work?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I hope a nice monetary settlement helps the driver begin recovery of being threatened w kidnapping allegations.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

First warning, never take drunk people navigation. They can barely walk by themselves.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> So can drinking and showing your ass -- even if you're not in an Uber.
> 
> What is it about very bright, talented, highly-regarded people -- this lady, the doctor here in Miami -- that makes them think they own the world when they are drunk? Is it kind of a social/economic Natural Selection at work?


Yea the sad thing about it is that all she had to do was make one complaint to Uber and the driver would have been permanently deactivated! It just shows, and is an example, of why Uber and Lyft both need to have some kind of investigation for situations like this. It's interesting how every news story exploits how it is dangerous for riders, HOWEVER they never mention how dangerous it is for drivers. Taxi companies for years for been going through this... this is why they have cheap vinyl seats (because of pukers), dividers between the passenger and riders, video camera in the vehicle, and don't allow riders to change the radio station, give them treats, ride in the front. Uber and Lyft was crazy to think that the industry was over regulated. It was over regulated because over time problems were addressed. You just can't start a business and ignore all of the rules and expect everything to be just great!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/foul-mouthed-state-prosecutor-berates-232801171.html


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Uber is looking into to see what's in it for them!


Something tells me that she was sexually frustrated.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Mikek999 said:


> *Dallas prosecutor fired after accusing lost Uber driver of kidnapping her in rant after night at bar*
> 
> A Dallas County assistant district attorney has been fired after an Uber driver alleged that she hit him, insulted him and accused him of kidnapping her while he gave her a ride late Friday night.
> 
> ...


She abused her power; she deserved to be fired.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

KellyC said:


> She abused her power; she deserved to be fired.


 She wanted to "hang out" with the driver too.

Sexually frustrated


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know the girls in Big D...

Do tend to get a bit intense...8>)

Rakos


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> She wanted to "hang out" with the driver too.
> 
> Sexually frustrated


If I wanted to get with a guy I wouldn't verbally abuse him & call him a "r*tard." I think she's just an asshole


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

KellyC said:


> If I wanted to get with a guy I wouldn't verbally abuse him & call him a "r*tard." I think she's just an asshole


She is into the Abuse scenario. Her job was working with abused kids.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just heard her news report...

In it she NEVER apologized to him...

She said "if I hurt" to deflect criticism...

And acted like a snotty nosed biatch...

A millenial republican to the core...

My don't Texas raise some gooduns...

Rakos


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

johnx said:


> Think you're wrong about the politics. The democrat running for the office is taking up for her and asking for her to be reinstated.
> 
> http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2017/11/14/prosecutor-fired-uber-squabble/
> 
> ...


Sorry... didn't mean to get personal...

Just have fond memories...

Of watching the republicans...

Drive the car straight into that ditch...

And then claimed no memory of it...

Bad can be on all sides tho...

Rakos


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

So many excuses and no apologies for her actions but only for her foul mouth.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

unPat said:


> So many excuses and no apologies for her actions but only for her foul mouth.


She planned on destroying a driver's life!


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You know the girls in Big D...
> 
> Do tend to get a bit intense...8>)
> 
> ...


LOL !
I have experience with same type of pax planet of the apes aka drunk riders


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

unPat said:


> So many excuses and no apologies for her actions but only for her foul mouth.


That town is freaky if those are the people in high positions, imagine the regular folk. What's up with those two men, especially the one on her left? Why are they going thru so many emotions while she gives her BS speech. I believe the rational reaction here is a calm eye rolling while patiently waiting for it to be over, but they're going thru some heavy stuff.



johnx said:


> She's "hyper-vigilant"; thats her excuse. She's still saying he kidnapped her, just in not so many words. Bad Uber!


When I go a different way than they're "used to going", the women usually say passive aggressively "this is an interesting route". I think most people assume ur just trying to jack up the fare tho, not kidnap (and if people knew they're city better, they might recognize there's more than one way to get somewhere, and the shortest isn't always the quickest, especially at commute hours).

I doubt this woman _believed_ it was kidnapping, at least from the tone I got from the story. She brought it up like it just popped in her head as a good idea to threaten with. Her words weren't like she was actually scared. It was like, "oh and you know what, not taking me home is technically kidnapping, so what u gonna do now".


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

So many freaks are moving to dallas; all with head shots ready to go.

Please stop moving here.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

People don't appreciate the job that they have, until one day they lost it.

Like many of you drivers on here, complaining too much, about Uber this, Uber that...
One day when Uber deactivate your account, you will cry like a baby and you will be begging Uber for forgiveness.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coca-Cola said:


> People don't appreciate the job that they have, until one day they lost it.
> 
> Like many of you drivers on here, complaining too much, about Uber this, Uber that...
> One day when Uber deactivate your account, you will cry like a baby and you will be begging Uber for forgiveness.


What kind of bad mushrooms caused THAT horrible hallucination ?



Mikek999 said:


> Yea the sad thing about it is that all she had to do was make one complaint to Uber and the driver would have been permanently deactivated! It just shows, and is an example, of why Uber and Lyft both need to have some kind of investigation for situations like this. It's interesting how every news story exploits how it is dangerous for riders, HOWEVER they never mention how dangerous it is for drivers. Taxi companies for years for been going through this... this is why they have cheap vinyl seats (because of pukers), dividers between the passenger and riders, video camera in the vehicle, and don't allow riders to change the radio station, give them treats, ride in the front. Uber and Lyft was crazy to think that the industry was over regulated. It was over regulated because over time problems were addressed. You just can't start a business and ignore all of the rules and expect everything to be just great!


UNION !


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Dang ya'll, don't be so hard on her. We don't know the whole story. If I pick up a girl and she seems like the type that is paranoid of men, I just stay quiet and try to earn trust through professionalism. You can't really blame her. Uber has devolved due to the actions of the company. This wasn't entirely her fault. The dynamics of this whole situation and how it unfolded is more abstract than what it appears to be. The animosity Uber planted into the interaction between pax and driver is in play here, that is what we should really be focusing on. *If she knew drivers had a lot to lose, she wouldn't mistrust them. *But instead, she knows any idiot can sign up to be a driver, and it doesn't take a genius to know we don't make any money either. *This is Uber's fault, and ultimately it will come back to haunt THEM and whoever was behind the idea that driver should make 1/3 the money of taxis.*


----------



## AndrewT (Oct 29, 2017)

This is why I have a cabin camera in my car.There are labels on all the doors advising there is a cabin camera with audio operating and also is on my profile which the rider will see once I take the request.

I drive for Uber in Australia and never had anything like what happened to the driver in Dallas happen to me but I have been spat on , threats of violence and had a full bottle of water thrown at me from behind , drunken yobbos and damage to my car.After that enough was enough and I installed the camera.So far so good , no complaints about it being there and some riders don't even notice it - a worthy investment


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

small claims her for the maximum amount and civil suit the city for defamation she threatened kidnapping charges on you, make as much noise as possibly this is a 6 figure payday, i wish id have a pax like this on camera but i never driven past 7:30pm and have never once accepted a ping from a bar smart drivers in my market dont pick up bars, clubs, events, stores, restaurants, churches, bus rail stops, churches, walmarts, malls etc. only ride here that counts is airport, those that drive nights don't have a choice and dash cams are mandatory


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> Dang ya'll, don't be so hard on her. We don't know the whole story. If I pick up a girl and she seems like the type that is paranoid of men, I just stay quiet and try to earn trust through professionalism. You can't really blame her. Uber has devolved due to the actions of the company. This wasn't entirely her fault. The dynamics of this whole situation and how it unfolded is more abstract than what it appears to be. The animosity Uber planted into the interaction between pax and driver is in play here, that is what we should really be focusing on. *If she knew drivers had a lot to lose, she wouldn't mistrust them. *But instead, she knows any idiot can sign up to be a driver, and it doesn't take a genius to know we don't make any money either. *This is Uber's fault, and ultimately it will come back to haunt THEM and whoever was behind the idea that driver should make 1/3 the money of taxis.*


This is not Uber's fault. This woman is a bad person who hides it well while sober. Society elevates the educated, rich, well spoken - without any idea of who they really are. But alcohol has a way of exposing your true identity. Alcohol plus video is undeniable.

Every driver, please get a dashcam.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coca-Cola said:


> People don't appreciate the job that they have, until one day they lost it.
> 
> Like many of you drivers on here, complaining too much, about Uber this, Uber that...
> One day when Uber deactivate your account, you will cry like a baby and you will be begging Uber for forgiveness.


Greetings Uber Corporate Shill:
I'd like my life back.
Please, and thank you.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> This is not Uber's fault. This woman is a bad person who hides it well while sober. Society elevates the educated, rich, well spoken - without any idea of who they really are. But alcohol has a way of exposing your true identity. Alcohol plus video is undeniable.
> 
> Every driver, please get a dashcam.


Remember, Uber and Lyft were started by random weirdos. They craved to be part of the elite class rather than slowly build up a company with ethics, which was their other option. They abandoned us. These situatios would have been of much lower frequency if Uber and Lyft had built ethical companies. Now to be a driver you almost have to enjoy punishment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> This is not Uber's fault. This woman is a bad person who hides it well while sober. Society elevates the educated, rich, well spoken - without any idea of who they really are. But alcohol has a way of exposing your true identity. Alcohol plus video is undeniable.
> 
> Every driver, please get a dashcam.


You think she is the only one ?

There are fraternities and sorrorities FULL of much worse than her !


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Of course she is not the only one. We all run into these awful people every night. You know this one was worse than most because she used the “don’t you know who I am” line. She then threw out legal jargon as intimidation. Finally she tried to use her position as a DA to make things go her way. This is layers of bad, and I like to see bad things happen to bad people. I hope that next she is disbarred, slides into poverty and is forced to drive LUber to pay her bills.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

http://www.dallasobserver.com/news/fired-dallas-county-da-slimes-uber-driver-she-drunkenly-abused-10072539


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

unPat said:


> So many excuses and no apologies for her actions but only for her foul mouth.


Too much alcohol on her night out, and no trust in her Uber driver is what led to that outcome. It's her own fault.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

JimKE said:


> So can drinking and showing your ass -- even if you're not in an Uber.
> 
> What is it about very bright, talented, highly-regarded people -- this lady, the doctor here in Miami -- that makes them think they own the world when they are drunk? Is it kind of a social/economic Natural Selection at work?


You guys need to discover MGTOW to learn about female nature. That's where I've been for the past 6 months. This drunk has hit the wall, got baby rabies, but can't find a good man because they are all below her.

The driver should have pressed charges rather than be a blue pill simp.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

unPat said:


> View attachment 177078
> http://www.dallasobserver.com/news/fired-dallas-county-da-slimes-uber-driver-she-drunkenly-abused-10072539


This is a great article. This guy gets it.

If I ever commit a crime in Dallas, I'm definitely going to @attypeteschulte. Someone who will publicly defend this behavior is a slimy as they come - exactly what you want in a criminal defense attorney. Also, if I end up in Hell, I'll already know someone there.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

unPat said:


> View attachment 177078
> http://www.dallasobserver.com/news/fired-dallas-county-da-slimes-uber-driver-she-drunkenly-abused-10072539


Both were at fault. Thank you Donald Trump.. BTW who really cares if you can't/won't take uber anymore. Corporate, maybe. Drivers, I think not!!
BTW, I'm an ex-taxi driver. I feel for everyone who goes through the crap that y'all do and I used to do. Good luck and God bless.


----------

